

If I wish to use the NSA - Andrew_Quentin
http://pastebin.com/9catw4X7

======
sandstrom
Couldn't this just be a coincidence? I'm sure there are many other headings
whose initial letters would sum up to a phrase in some language (or otherwise
transform into a message via some pattern).

Sounds a bit like the whole backmasking debacle:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backmasking](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backmasking)

~~~
joezydeco
If it was real you'd think it would be a more obvious anagram, like NSA IS
HERE.

~~~
d1str0
Or maybe this was the dev who posted the warning and is pointing out he made
it because of the NSA.

~~~
joezydeco
So the dev encoded a very private obscure message that the NSA is inside the
project, and then very publicly explains what the message is and how to read
it?

------
nanomage
Muy latin is bad, but even google thinks the translation is off: (Like thinks
it's romanian)

UTI nos im with and

"uti nsa im cu si" from Romanian

~~~
Zigurd
If you set the language to Latin, Translate does not complain and produces
this English: "If I wish to use the NSA"

"Using TrueCrypt is not secure as it may contain unfixed security issues"
sounds awkward, so looking for a coded message is not overly paranoid. But I
don't think one was found. If you ask Google translate to do the reverse
translation, it comes up with "Si volueris uti NSA."

Any opinions on which is the likelier Latin phrase?

------
tinalumfoil
These conspiracy theories are getting so ridiculous I can no longer decipher
which are jokes.

